# Concieve plus, any tips?



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi


Just wondering if anyone has any tips on using it, seen the pre filled applicators but bought the tube instead! in hindsight the applicators would have been easier!


So if anyone has used it, please could u tell me how u applied it? 


I thought prob best to put (tmi sorry) inside me before sex so when the sperm gets there it can do its job.


Thanks  xx


----------



## daxcat (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi, tbh i found the tube better than the prefilled ones as you can use as much or as little as you need. I used it before going into the bedroom as i think you have 30 minutes from application. Be careful not to use too much as you can end up with a serious squelch issue lol! Good luck. X


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Thank u, I can imagine it gets messy, that is why I thought the applicator would possibly be quicker  I guess practise will help! xx


----------

